
Microsoft is permanently closing its retail stores - rmason
https://angel.co/today/stories/microsoft-is-permanently-closing-its-retail-stores-25073
======
rmason
I'm someone who spends far more time on my laptop than I do in my car. I can't
remember the last time I took a test drive when buying a car.

But I want to see my laptop, examine and touch it. That's getting harder and
harder to do. But if I drove to a couple of store's in the Detroit area I
could see all the leading contenders. I've never owned a Microsoft laptop but
they were a contender and their stores were nice.

------
stuartd
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23651672](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23651672)

